# Best non-IG mech army?



## Othiem

Looking to start a new army, was hoping to do it as a vehicle heavy list. IG is the traditional choice for that, but I'm not really up for starting them with the new codex on the horizon. I was thinking something like Eldar, heavy on the vypers, walkers, and falcons with a screen of guardians for troop choices, kinda guardesque I guess. Has anybody seen success with something like that?


----------



## Saint7515

Black Templar are the only army that can field 11 Land Raider Crusaders without touching the Heavy Support Slots on a Standard Force Organization Chart (they can be transports!?!).

And then you remember that those would cost 2915 pts before adding any other units.

AFTER you pass up that shameless rant, I'm looking into an eldar army that has 2 sniper groops for troops, a Farseer on Jetbike attached to Lances and 2 support vypers @ 750 pts starting. This base gives you a pinning system (snipers!!!) to funnel troops, the vypers that can kill anything @ 750, and the lances should a squad get through all of the above; all in all, a stragically sound (sorta?) list.

From there, though, is where the real machines start, since you can add ALL kinds of stuff on Vypers (3 a squad), and then start pushing the Fire prisms w/fields. Fill up those slots, add more vypers and use Harlequins to screen the Sniper core freeing up a fast attack slot.

The Saim-Hann do it all the time (cept' they use Guardian Jetbikes instead of snipers; meh).


----------



## Othiem

Saint,

Good thought, I like the idea of rangers instead of the guardians. Seems like they'd be much better at grabbing and holding objectives. Even better if you upgrade them to pathfinders for the +1 cover save. 

How were you thinking of gearing out your farseer? I was thinking, jetbike, doom, guide, and a spirit stone. That way he could potentially save a unit every turn and have a guide to use on one of the tanks for the highest priority target.

Anybody seen any other viable combos, like a looted wagon and wartrak heavy orc army?


----------



## davespil

Tau's best lists are mechanized (in my opinion). They have Devilfish transports, Hammerheads and Sky Ray, Piranas, and Crisis suits and Broadsides (ok they're robots, but that counts right?). Every FW team can take a devilfish and every Pathfinder team MUST take a devilfish. Ignore Kroot, everyone else does.

Space Marines have a good amount of vehicles: Rhinos, Razorbacks (real cheap tanks with token transport ability), Dreadnoughts (regular, ironclad, and venerable), Vindicator, Whirlwind, Predator, and 3 Landraider Variants (normal, Redeemer, and Crusader). Then there are bikes, attack bikes, and landspeeders. And drop pods might qualify too. Hell, SM have the most vehicle choices (they have the most of everything, really). If you take a Captain on a bike (or Khan) as an HQ, your bike squads can be troop choices. Add some attack bikes and landspeeder squadrons, take termies and make a Landraider a dedicated transport, and throw in a whirlwind, vindicator, and a predator and your all wheels!

Orks have dedicated transports so you can take all your units in them, but it will make you take smaller units. A trukk can carry 12 models, a battle wagon can carry 20 models, but its a Heavy Support choice and if you take the killer canon option it can only carry 12 models. Kinda limits your ability to take a 30 ork squad (if your into that kinda thing). They also have bike, buggies, and guys in jet packs. There are Speed Freak armies out there. Dark Eldar have bunch of very fragile looking transports. Come to think of it; I don't believe I've ever seen a DE army that wasn't completely mechanized. I think Necrons and Nids are the only ones that can't really do a mechanized army. Witch/Demon Hunters armies have Rhinos and Landraiders so I think its feasible. But as far as variety, I think SM have the most. I use a mechanized list with bikes and transports and can outflank with them. IG can make some mechanized lists, but you already know that.


----------



## Juiceypoop

Allot of dark eldar lists are mechanised, with raider squads and ravagers pouring out lots of precision fire power.


----------



## TheKingElessar

DE are only playable Mechanised, and Eldar are at their best all in Wave Serpents.


----------



## Lopspoon

Mech Tau are good with their devilfish as they can use the fish of fury technique which can destroy most units and they also have hammerhead gunships, skyray gunships and piranhas.

Chaos Space Marines can use the berserker rush tecnique with they're cheap rhinos and hard as nails possessed land raiders


----------



## TXTOASTRMASAKR

Space marines w/Master of the Forge, 6 Dreadnoughts, 3 predators, and scouts for troops


----------



## Cole Deschain

Tau.

Although mechanized Eldar (of both sorts) can be fun, I just haven;t found anythign quite as awesome as dumping out a load of Fire Warriors, turning the transport sideways, and then blowing their target to hell. Next turn, mount back up and go looking for someone else to wipe out.


----------



## TheKingElessar

TXTOASTRMASAKR said:


> Space marines w/Master of the Forge, 6 Dreadnoughts, 3 predators, and scouts for troops


That's not really Mech though.

Mech = Mechanised Infantry. Transports are required for that classification.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Yeah I agree with Cole, Tau make for a cool mech list.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

+1 for Tau

EDIT: Eldar can be pretty amazing too though.


----------



## Iron Angel

I've seen lots and lots and lots of very successful mech ork lists. A bazillion trukks and a few battlewagons, all loaded to the teeth with Meganobz and Boyz. All with the RPJ so they just appear on your doorstep, unload a tide of Orks, and you suddenly have a huge problem on your hands. Orks may be the best mechanized infantry list thee is, because even if you shoot their trukk, theres a good chance it will keep moving forward due to the Ramshackle rules, and drop off his Boyz even _closer_ to you.


----------



## rokar4life

Orks are, hands down the best mech list, the trukks are flimsy, but that doesn't really matter, because you should either be in assault, or pretty damn close after your first turn.


----------



## Cyklown

Yes, but is the real question is: would you count DAVU as fulfulling the "infantry" requirement? I mean, I've been considering it as 60 points to avoid eating my heavy slots and/or make serpents capable of holding objectives...

If so, go Eldar and rock squads of 5 naked dire avengers for your troops slot.


----------



## Barnster

tau or eldar are probably the best mech list.

eldar do great mech assaults with banshees out of falcons or DAs bladestorming under a serpent, tau devestating mass fire under their devilfish. skimmers are incredibly manovourable 

orks are good on open board but with a bit of terrain can be fairly easily channelled due to their numbers and they end up getting Thomopalae'd


----------



## TheKingElessar

Imperial Guard. That's it...how's there even a contest? 
Really though, it's not Orks any more than it is Chaos, Deff Rollas or no. Sisters of Battle deserve a mention, if Orks are being touted as great.


----------



## misinformed

This thread started prior to the Imperial Guard codex release... That was the initial point of an army other than IG. That being said, the Spearhead Expansion might change things too, and it is coming out in June 2010.


----------



## Antebellum

Blood Angels.

They can take Land Raiders as dedicated transports for all of their troops. Demolisher's can move 6" and fire their cannon, Baal Predators are Fast Attack. Assault Squads get a 30 (35?) point discount on a transport if they drop their jump packs.

Can be a very good mechanized list.


----------



## The Boz

I think Eldar, because their runes and stuff can really screw over your anti-tank guns.


----------



## Kastle

My vote is for Blood angles, you can take a Razor back that is fast with a twin link assault cannon pretty cost effective in the troop choice when you use Assault Marines. Then you have the Baal predator(scout and fast) in the fast attack. Lets not for get about the ever popular dakka dreadnought in the heavy or even just Predators.

In 1500 pts you can easily have 6 vehicles, that are fast, with the twin linked Assault cannon plus what ever else you decide to run in the heavy support.


----------

